# Best value peptides?



## Dannie (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi, I am coming of aas for a few months, and considering  to run some peptides.

I spend a lot of money on food and supps as it is, therefore I would like to run some cheap but effective stack. 

-What should I run? Ipamorelin, GHRP-6?
-What dosage should I run at 220+ lbs?
-How long before I notice any results?  (ie GH is recommended to be run for at least 6 months)


----------



## Dannie (Sep 20, 2012)

Also, which one of the GHRP's increases appetite?


----------



## Ezskanken (Sep 20, 2012)

Ghrp6 to keep appetite going along with cjc-1295 w/o dac.  Start off with 100mcg of ghrp and cjc.  You can up dose of ghrp 50mcg at a time, but there is really no need to do the same with the cjc.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Sep 20, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Ghrp6 to keep appetite going along with cjc-1295 w/o dac.  Start off with 100mcg of ghrp and cjc.  You can up dose of ghrp 50mcg at a time, but there is really no need to do the same with the cjc.



I am planning on doing this every stack. Im starting with 12 weeks worth and if all is going ok and i see something in the way of progress im doing another 12 weeks.


----------



## Ezskanken (Sep 20, 2012)

The only thing with 6 you might have to keep an eye on is desensitization, but other then that you will be good...


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 20, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Ghrp6 to keep appetite going along with cjc-1295 w/o dac. Start off with 100mcg of ghrp and cjc. You can up dose of ghrp 50mcg at a time, but there is really no need to do the same with the cjc.



This^^^^

Also your rat can inject this twice a day to begin with and then it can work its way up to injecting up to 6 times per day.


----------



## Goldenera (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah if appetite is what u want ghrp-6 and cjc1295 no Dac. 

If gh release is what u want with mild if any appetite stim sub in ghrp-2 for -6. Ghrp-2 will give more gh release and u won't desensitize to it. 

Start with 2 doses a day. U can ramp up to every 3 hours. Keep the cjc1295 no Dac at 100mcg. Using more wont do much. U can use more ghrp-2 then 100mcg per dose but I'd stay at 100ghrp-2 of it 3-4 times a day for a while before ramping up past that. you are better off dosing more often daily vs using more then 100mcg per dose. 

Some pros boom dose ghrp-2 at 1000 mcg !  they say 12-15 iu of gh production is possible with multiple times a day of boom dosing.


----------



## Dannie (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the answers.
So is CJC dosed at 100mcg/ day throughout the cycle? Is it 1 injection or should I pin it 2-3 times a day?


----------



## Dannie (Sep 20, 2012)

Can i swich between ipa and ghrp's ? Or should I just stick to GHRP-?

How does this look ?

1-2 2x 100mcg Ipamorelin    1x 100mcg CJC1295 w/o DAC 
3-4  2x 100mcg GHRP-2   1x 100mcg CJC1295 w/o DAC 
5-8  3x 100mcg GHRP-2   1x 100mcg CJC1295 w/o DAC  
9-10 2x 100mcg GHRP-6   1x 100mcg CJC1295 w/o DAC  
11-16 3x 100mcg GHRP-6   1x 100mcg CJC1295 w/o DAC


----------



## Dannie (Sep 20, 2012)

Theres one more question that has been left without an answer


> How long before I notice any results? (ie GH is recommended to be run for at least 6 months)



Is there any point of running peptides for 8 weeks only?


----------



## njc (Sep 20, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> Yeah if appetite is what u want ghrp-6 and cjc1295 no Dac.
> 
> If gh release is what u want with mild if any appetite stim sub in ghrp-2 for -6. Ghrp-2 will give more gh release and u won't desensitize to it.
> 
> ...



Thats innaccurate.  GHRP-2 WILL cause desensitizaion.  Not as fast as Hexarelin.  But faster than Ipamorelin and maybe just as fast as GHRP-6


----------



## njc (Sep 20, 2012)

Dannie said:


> Can i swich between ipa and ghrp's ? Or should I just stick to GHRP-?
> 
> How does this look ?
> 
> ...




Theres nothing wrong with mixing and matching if thats what you wanna do for whatever reason.

Consider running Ipamorelin at night.  It can encourage restful sleep.  The other GHRP's CAN interfere with sleep, depending upon the individual of course.  Ipa doesnt cause quite the spike of GH as the other GHRP's particularly 2; but the difference is not profound.


----------



## njc (Sep 20, 2012)

Dannie said:


> Theres one more question that has been left without an answer
> 
> 
> Is there any point of running peptides for 8 weeks only?



Maybe you could see some fat loss if you exercise at the right time according to your doses.  Definitely best to run them long term though.


----------



## Dannie (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't really need to loose any fat, I was looking for an alternative to aas. 
Perhaps I should get some Osta instead?


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Sep 20, 2012)

Is there any solution to this desensitization ? anything one can do to delay / prevent it ?


----------



## njc (Sep 20, 2012)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> Is there any solution to this desensitization ? anything one can do to delay / prevent it ?



It really only takes a short break of a few days or so usually, everybody is different.  Hexarelin is notorious for causing prolonged desensitization with Ipamorelin apparently being the best.  I cant say for sure with the other peptides but I do know that a few days off of Ipamorelin is usually all it takes.  Or similarly you could go down to one small dose daily for one week and you should be able to achieve the same result.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Sep 20, 2012)

njc said:


> It really only takes a short break of a few days or so usually, everybody is different.  Hexarelin is notorious for causing prolonged desensitization with Ipamorelin apparently being the best.  I cant say for sure with the other peptides but I do know that a few days off of Ipamorelin is usually all it takes.  Or similarly you could go down to one small dose daily for one week and you should be able to achieve the same result.



Thank you very much


----------



## Dannie (Sep 20, 2012)

Dannie said:


> I don't really need to loose any fat, I was looking for an alternative to aas.
> Perhaps I should get some Osta instead?



bump


----------



## Goldenera (Sep 20, 2012)

njc said:


> Thats innaccurate.  GHRP-2 WILL cause desensitizaion.  Not as fast as Hexarelin.  But faster than Ipamorelin and maybe just as fast as GHRP-6



This is old info. Ghrp-2 there is no desensitization with. Only hex and ghrp-6.


----------



## Goldenera (Sep 20, 2012)

Dannie said:


> I don't really need to loose any fat, I was looking for an alternative to aas.
> Perhaps I should get some Osta instead?



That might be better for your goals. I wouldn't expect miracles from
Either gh peps, synthetic hgh or osta in regards to muscle gains. 

Why not just use aas?


----------



## njc (Sep 20, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> This is old info. Ghrp-2 there is no desensitization with. Only hex and ghrp-6.



Respectfully, I wholeheartedly disagree.


----------



## Dannie (Sep 21, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> That might be better for your goals. I wouldn't expect miracles from
> Either gh peps, synthetic hgh or osta in regards to muscle gains.
> 
> Why not just use aas?


I've been blasting and cruising for over a year. Need to take a time off.


----------



## njc (Sep 21, 2012)

Dannie said:


> I've been blasting and cruising for over a year. Need to take a time off.



You can always dose more than three times per day up to 6X a day if you wish.  This method is far more anabolic than 3X daily dosing but it comes with the same potential for side effects as high dosage rHGH due to what would be a jacked systemic IGF-1 profile.


----------

